# The Rolling Stones



## Anne (May 3, 2013)

50 year tour....   What, people don't want to pay $600 for a ticket??!!  What's up with that??  I wouldn't have paid that years ago, but then I wasn't a huge fan, either.

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...ggling-sell-concert-tickets-article-1.1334165


Amazing that some of these guys are still alive, considering the lifestyle & and all......


----------



## R. Zimm (May 3, 2013)

What they do, they do well and you either like them or not. I also heard they did a one off concert in a small venue recently. They did not even advertize the tickets until just before the event.

I'm just happy they are still rockin' and rollin'!


----------



## Planxty (May 3, 2013)

Ive only seen them once at my local football ground, George Thorougood, and Black Uhuru were the support act`s (early 1980`s) the price was reasonble, and the bands performance was outstanding and over 3 hours.   But wouldnt / couldnt pay that much these days, still ive great memories and tunes from down the years.


----------



## Anne (May 3, 2013)

Oh, I like the Stones....just wouldn't pay that kind of money to see them.  Elvis, on the other hand....just might have.  :love_heart:


----------



## cmillken (May 3, 2013)

I think the Rolling Stones are a great band. It is amazing that they have been touring for fifty years, and have retained so much of their talent. I was really into the Stones back in the 1980s, when they were really popular. I would love to go see them some day.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 3, 2013)

I was never a huge Stones fan - I wasn't one of those guys in high-school wearing the denim jackets with the big tongue on the back. layful:

Pretty much I _like_ their stuff but I'm not _crazy_ about them.

Now if you're talking Tull or Floyd, I'm *there* ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 3, 2013)

Stones are great, awesome that they're still performing, but those ticket prices....noooo way!


----------



## That Guy (May 4, 2013)

"Doom and Gloom" little darlin'.  "Doom and Gloom"!


----------



## That Guy (May 4, 2013)

"We'll be eatin' dirt
Livin' on the side of the road
There's some food for thought
Kind of make your head explode"


----------



## R. Zimm (May 4, 2013)

One thing I think is great is how Mick is back on harmonica. That was his main instrument when they started. That's one way to exercise your lungs!


----------



## That Guy (May 4, 2013)

I will always remember the first time I ever heard them.  A guy brought a radio into art class and it was playing "Not Fade Away".  England's newest hitmakers!!


----------



## Planxty (May 4, 2013)

This still send shivers down my spine, sublime guitar along with amazing female vocals. Belter.


----------



## Lyn (May 5, 2013)

*You Can't Always Get What You Want*

About a year or so before my oldest graduated HS, he saw the Stones in concert, early 90s.  He was rocking out to one of the groups that I had at around the same age, that still seems like a very cool deal to me. The fact they are still touring after 50 years, well "love is love and not fade away."


----------

